

Free Wikipedia in Africa and Middle East (first step against net neutrality?) - gioele
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jan/24/orange-wikipedia-mobile-devices-free

======
jessriedel
It's important to realize that net neutrality is only beneficial when there is
poor competition amongst service providers. It's the oligopoly power of a
handful of service providers which would make harmful preferential treatment
sustainable. In a competitive market, the price for data will be driven toward
the marginal cost, which is independent of the contents of the data. So net
neutrality wouldn't be useful. (And, in fact, net neutrality has the
disadvantage of possibly prohibiting companies from charging different prices
for different latencies/reliability, which might be economically very sensible
in a competitive market.)

Therefore, it doesn't make sense to view net neutrality as some sort of
axiomatic principle. If market realities necessitate net neutrality rules, it
can be perfectly reasonable for there to be carved-out exceptions, e.g. for
charity.

~~~
gioele
How will you feel when your competitor will be one of the freely accessible
sites while your site is one of those for which your customers will have to
pay data access?

